# Moved Chester



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I moved my pleco "Chester" from his old home, my 10 gallon all native tank, and to his new home my 20 gallon tiger barb tank. i think he will be ok, he has a big hole in this plastic mangrove root that he can hide in, but i don't think the 7 tiger barbs will bother him. Although the 2 males are definitely interested in him.. Do you think he will be ok? I think the tigers may nip him, taste his spines, and leave him alone!


----------

